# ARIZONA



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I've recently been approached about a job in Arizona. I would be living down there for a few years and don't wish to give up my hunting for the years I am in Arizona. So my questions are these.....#1- Do I have to claim residency in Arizona or can I keep my hunting rights up here in Utah if I live in Arizona? #2- I'm not familiar with really any hunting areas in Arizona....anyone know what areas would be worth hunting? I told the company that has approached me that I would have to do some research on the hunting in Arizona before I gave them a definate answer....so any info would be very appreciated.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless you are in the military, you are screwed. You can't be a resident unless you live in Utah.

Still, when you consider your odds as a resident of AZ and your odds as a Utah non-res, it wouldn't be the end of the world. Plus your bonus points would still build and be good if you moved back to UT.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I lived in Arizona for 15 years but didn't hunt a day while there. 

If possible I would avoid establishing residency in Arizona so you could still hunt Utah. 

When I lived there, I still had a residence in Utah so I kept residency as long as I possibly could. Eventually I had to get a drivers license so I had to finally switch. Out of state license fees suck.

Arizona has some of the largest Mule deer around in the Kaibob area between the Grand Canyon and the Utah line. However, getting a tag for that area is nearly impossible. I had several friends that got the Javelina down there and the quail are plentiful. When I was at Havasuipi Falls this summer, I saw some chukars on the trail so there are some of those around. There is also a lot of Elk around but I am not sure of your odds of drawing out are.

There were too many people and not enough opportunities down there. We are pretty spoiled in Utah and kind of take things for granite when it comes to hunting and outdoor opportunities.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

The company I work for sent me to work in Az. for 2 1/2 months last spring. It was the worst and longest 2 1/2 months of my life. The 90 degree heat in March was awesome, the 100 degree heat in April was unforgettable and the 110 degree heat in May is to die for. 
The company truck I drove got broken into twice while I was there. Its never been broken into in Utah. I even managed to score a real pretty girlfriend while I was there and I still couldn't wait to get out of there. Oh yea, it seems no matter how far you have to drive anywhere, it will take an hour. If you have to drive 5 blocks down the road, it will take you an hour. If you have to drive across town, it will take you an hour. I have no idea why, thats just how it is.

Unless that job comes with a seven figure salary, I would pass.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Do what is best for you and yourfamiley. good luck.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I grew up in Mesa and we hunted every year, the smallest buck my dad got was a 4 point, really some good desert hunting out there. I will have to ask him where he went, but we seemed to do ok out there. You get used to the heat, a pool is a must, but every house out there has a pool, or close to it. I loved that place. A lot bigger now though. What part of AZ would you be moving to?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

as long as you keep a po box in utah you have residence just the same as if you live in slc but own a cabin in a diffrent county you can register you car in the county where you dont need all the im testing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> as long as you keep a po box in utah you have residence


Sorry. That isn't the case. You'll lose your residency. But out of state fees can be easliy made up for in salary difference. And any move should be at least a 10% raise. In my world, 10% is the standard to get you to move or jump companies. That will cover the non-resident fees.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Through a variety of tricks, people sometimes play the system to keep up the illusion of Utah residency for awhile. But moving out of state to take a job, ends your Utah residency. If someone obtains a resident permit through fraudulent means and gets caught taking an animal with that invalid permit, that person would be charged any one of several offenses - fraud, poaching, etc.

I don't know what the Arizona regulations say, but there's likely a minimum length of time you'll need to live there before you meet _their_ residency requirements. In other words, there might be a few months when you don't qualify to buy a resident permit in either state.

Here are the relevant residency definitions from the Utah DWR's administrative rules:

"Resident" for purposes of this rule means a person who:
(A) has been domiciled in the state of Utah for six consecutive months immediately preceding the purchase of a license or permit; and
(B) does not claim residency for hunting, fishing, or trapping in any other state or country.
(ii) A Utah resident retains Utah residency if that person leaves this state:
(A) to serve in the armed forces of the United States or for religious or educational purposes; and
(B) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).
(iii)(A) A member of the armed forces of the United States and dependents are residents for the purposes of this chapter as of the date the member reports for duty under assigned orders in the state if the member:
(I) is not on temporary duty in this state; and
(II) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).
(iv) A copy of the assignment orders must be presented to a wildlife division office to verify the member's qualification as a resident.
(v) A nonresident attending an institution of higher learning in this state as a full-time student may qualify as a resident for purposes of this chapter if the student:
(A) has been present in this state for 60 consecutive days immediately preceding the purchase of the license or permit; and
(B) complies with Subsection (m)(i)(B).
(vi) A Utah resident license or permit is invalid if a resident license for hunting, fishing, or trapping is purchased in any other state or country.
(vii) An absentee landowner paying property tax on land in Utah does not qualify as a resident."


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I would be going down there to be a cop for the city of Phoenix....so, that pretty muchs shoots my Utah residency in the a**! I would imagine that I would be living in or closely around Phoenix.....but nothing is a for sure yet so we will see what happens. It is nice to know that there is some decent desert hunting. I can only imagine that it would take some getting used to, however. Thanks for all the help. I would appreciate any other info anyone can give me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife is from Tempe so I know how much the cost of living increases there. Make sure you take that into account with the pay. You may be making a couple grand more a month but youre house will cost twice as much too...


----------

